# Can't blame NRs......at least in this area



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Finally getting around to doing some duck hunting in my area and after a fair amount of driving around things don't look as promising as they had earlier this summer. The sloughs that were covered with duck only have a few and there are not the numbers moving around morning and evening that should be. After talking to some relatives and farmers they tell me there has been very little/or no hunting pressure in the area hence the title. Now each area is going to be different but this provides some evidence that there are factors other than the NRs that drive birds out of an area. I'm not sure what happened here. I did notice a large majority of the teal are gone. I wouldn't think the short cold snap we had a couple weeks back would drive them out but it is very possible it did. It is not unsusual for teal to bail at the first sign of cold weather but we barely even got a frost. I have been seeing higher numbers of divers than normal and gads and spoons seem to be around but down in numbers from late summer. Do they know something we do not ????????


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Lots of people are singing the blues...


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Yeah, it's defenitely been a goofy start to the duck season.

Judging from the posts on here since opener, R and NR alike, it appears to be statewide, whatever the hell it is.


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

Its been like this for years. Read I think, Dakota Country, either USD or SDSU did telemetry with local Canada geese. Towards hunting season they noticed movements of 50 miles to area's that are closed to hunting in the early season. This is before the season even opened. Why would ducks be any dumber?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

We as hunters are cutting our own throats. I put alot of the blame or what ever you want to call it on early pressure. Think about it. Birds (ducks and geese) are seeing decoy spreads and just movement in there area's much much earlier. Think of the scouting hunters do weeks before a season. Sitting watching a flock of birds. Birds get nervous and might fly out of an area. Think of the early goose seasons. Ducks see decoy spreads. They may not get shot at but they are not landing and feeding or resting like they normally would in an area. think of youth seasons (nothing wrong with them IMHO) but the birds are getting shot at and are seeing more spreads, etc.

Then add into the fact farming practices, less grain loss, grain not coming off the fields (wet years) so birds can't feed in cut fields, etc. Many factors that play a role.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Been the best duck season for awhile down here so far


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

Chuck Smith said:


> think of youth seasons (nothing wrong with them IMHO) but the birds are getting shot at and are seeing more spreads, etc.
> 
> Then add into the fact farming practices, less grain loss, grain not coming off the fields (wet years) so birds can't feed in cut fields, etc. Many factors that play a role.


I have to disagree on the youth seasons. Take kids hunting during hunting season. Special seasons are only because some guys guys too selfish to take kids during regular season. Give back some, take kids all season not just youth season. It is time to be done with youth seasons.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

I can't complain, been limiting out on redheads, scaup, and ringnecks every weekend so far. Haven't seen any green heads or any other puddle duck but then again I haven't been targetting them either.


----------

